# New Memeber



## smf66 (Jan 14, 2012)

Hello everyone  new member here looking to get some knowledge,and give some knowledge. I love bodybuilding, it my life, been training for about 5 years, started off while playing football in highschool but serious injuries ened that.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 14, 2012)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*smf66* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## windjam (Jan 14, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## juicespringsteen (Jan 14, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## brazey (Jan 14, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jan 14, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## smf66 (Jan 14, 2012)

thanks everyone!


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Jan 14, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## striker4you (Jan 14, 2012)

welcome, im also a newbie and am seeing what this forums like compared to meso. and etc


----------



## Dath (Jan 14, 2012)

Welcome to IRONMAG !


----------



## OlderNCautious (Jan 14, 2012)

welcome


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jan 14, 2012)

Welcome to the board.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jan 15, 2012)

Big Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## charley (Jan 16, 2012)

Welcome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hayseed (Jan 24, 2012)

Welcome!!!


----------



## sgk55135 (Jan 25, 2012)

Welcome


----------

